# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #1286 spirosco, Αιγάλεω

## spirosco

WiND : #1286

Node statistics:
Cacti : http://status.spirosco.awmn/ (10.17.119.160)

Node services:
HTTP : http://www.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.132)
FTP : ftp://ftp.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.143)
RSYNC : rsync://rsync.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.136)
MAIL : http://webmail.exchange.awmn (10.17.119.139)

Access Point:
ssid: awmn-1286AP
channel: 4
MAC filter enabled

Contact: spirosco<at>awmn.net 
or spirosco<at>exchange.awmn.net

----------


## Alexandros

Μπράβο Σπύρο,

αν και πρόσφατα δραστηριοποιηθείς, είσαι αμ' έπος αμ' έργον.


Αλέξανδρος

----------


## CyberFreak

Spiro ena megalo MPRAVO kai apo emena! Mphkes toso grhgora kai ekanes papades!!!

Twra katevazw apo Achille me 80KB/Sec!! apo* 400 BYTES / s!!!*

----------


## wiresounds

> ... kai ekanes papades!!![/b]


Επίσκοπος είναι ;
 ::

----------


## spirosco

Ο exchange server καλυπτει -δοκιμαστικα- mails της μορφης '[email protected]'. Οσοι ενδιαφερονται για δοκιμες ας μου στειλουν ενα μηνυμα για να τους φτιαξω account.
Ο Instant messaging server για να δουλεψει χρειαζεται το msn messenger που υποστηριζει exchange. Θα το βρειτε στο : ftp://awmn:[email protected]/Windo ... Messenger/

----------


## Capvar

Ο Σπύρος είναι τρανό παράδειγμα προς μίμηση.....
Ήρθε... είδε... αγόρασε... προσπάθησε και πέτυχε... (και ξαναγόρασε και ξαναγόρασε  ::  ) 
Του αξίζει ένα μπράβο και σ' αυτον και σε όλους τους νεότερους AWMNιτες που συμμετέχουν τόσο ενεργά...

----------


## spirosco

Για τους Linuxαδες, στο ftp://slackware.spirosco.awmn υπαρχει το Slackware 9.0 (χωρις το 'source' directory).  :: 
Username/password: awmn/awmn

----------


## MAuVE

> προσπάθησε και πέτυχε


..... και αφού πέτυχε, δεν άρχισε να γυρίζει τις κεραίες του κάθε τρείς και λίγο, όπως κάποιος άλλος. Αλέξανδρε προσεξέ το σε παρακαλώ......

----------


## Capvar

Μα αυτός δεν έκανε δοκιμές... τις έβαλε με συγκεκριμένους σκοπούς  ::

----------


## spirosco

Αυτο το Σαββατοκυριακο ο κομβος θα "ανεβοκατεβαινει" λογω αναβαθμισεων. Μεταφορα ολων των ασυρματων συσκευων σε αδιαβροχο κουτι στο δομα, μεταφορα του router στη ταρατσα κλπ.κλπ. Πιστευω μεχρι την Κυριακη το απογευμα να ειναι ολα ετοιμα.  ::

----------


## commando

tested ok ,thanks.

----------


## spirosco

Νωριτερα εγιναν ορισμενες εργασιες "αναδιαταξης" στο κομβο, και γι'αυτο ηταν down για κανα μισαωρο τα links με tenorism και 7bpm.
Τωρα ειναι παλι up and running.

Το interface με Firelord κατεβηκε αφου παρολες τις προσπαθειες και απο τις δυο πλευρες, το link αυτο δεν...
Το εν λογω interface εχει γυρισει πλεον προς τον Nosma (#14601) και μεσα στις επομενες ημερες θα δουμε αν βγαινει.
Εκπεμπει στους 5600/καθετη πολωση/awmn-1286-14601.

----------


## spirosco

Οι υπηρεσιες του κομβου μεχρι αυριο το βραδυ δεν θα ειναι διαθεσιμες λογω εργασιων (aka βγαζουμε τα ματια του server).  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Βάλε και εσύ έναν esxi you can!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Δεν προλαβαινω τωρα, βγαζω τα ματια ενος xe-o-n  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Βάλε και εσύ έναν esxi you can!


αυτές οι μπούρδες βλέπουν samba ?

----------


## ALTAiR

Σπύρο, θα περάσω να δω τις πταίει στου karanik. Μήπως ξέρεις τι θα αντιμετωπίσω εκεί?
Εϊανι να τον ρίξω πάλι πάνω σε σένα? Προτείνεις κάτι άλλο? Δώσε λίγο info αν θες για να μη με φάει η νύχτα όταν πάω!!!
 ::

----------


## spirosco

Ασε, αμα εμπλεξες με τον Νικο, την εκατσες  ::  
Αν δεν εχει μετακομισει, τοτε καλυτερα να γυρισετε την grid του σε καποιο κοντινοτερο ΑΡ γιατι με εμενα ειναι στα 4km και δεν προκειται να παιξει σωστα.
Επιπλεον εχει πολλες απωλειες λογου μεγαλης καθοδου. Καλο θα ηταν να ξεφορτωθει την cisco 340 pci, να παρει κανα ovislink και να το βαλει πανω στη ταρατσα γιατι θα κερδισει πολλα dbακια.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ασε, αμα εμπλεξες με τον Νικο, την εκατσες  
> Αν δεν εχει μετακομισει, τοτε καλυτερα να γυρισετε την grid του σε καποιο κοντινοτερο ΑΡ γιατι με εμενα ειναι στα 4km και δεν προκειται να παιξει σωστα.
> Επιπλεον εχει πολλες απωλειες λογου μεγαλης καθοδου. Καλο θα ηταν να ξεφορτωθει την cisco 340 pci, να παρει κανα ovislink και να το βαλει πανω στη ταρατσα γιατι θα κερδισει πολλα dbακια.


Θες να πεις ότι είχε pci κάρτα στο pc και ανέβαινε καλώδιο aircom+ ή αντίστοιχο μέχρι την ταράτσα του???  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Ναι για  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Ασε, αμα εμπλεξες με τον Νικο, την εκατσες  
> Αν δεν εχει μετακομισει, τοτε καλυτερα να γυρισετε την grid του σε καποιο κοντινοτερο ΑΡ γιατι με εμενα ειναι στα 4km και δεν προκειται να παιξει σωστα.
> Επιπλεον εχει πολλες απωλειες λογου μεγαλης καθοδου. Καλο θα ηταν να ξεφορτωθει την cisco 340 pci, να παρει κανα ovislink και να το βαλει πανω στη ταρατσα γιατι θα κερδισει πολλα dbακια.
> 
> 
> Θες να πεις ότι είχε pci κάρτα στο pc και ανέβαινε καλώδιο aircom+ ή αντίστοιχο μέχρι την ταράτσα του???


Mην σου φαίνετε περίεργο.

Κάποτε το να έχεις 20 μέτρα καλώδιο δεν ήταν και τόσο τραγικό στους 2.4

Έχανες 5 ολόκληρα db, αλλά όταν μιλάγαμε για 802.11b, το κατώφλι σήματος ήταν στα -80, και ο θόρυβος άγνωστη λέξη.

Σήμερα απλά κλαις τα 20 μέτρα που είχες πάρει...

----------


## ALTAiR

Ωραία πράγματα!!!

----------


## GeoSava

Σπύρο καλησπέρα τι κάνεις,

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν βλέπω καθόλου το AP σου. Έχεις εσύ κάποιο θέμα ή όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά απο την πλευρά σου; Να αρχίσω να ψάχνομαι;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GeoSava

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς εάν το AP του Σπύρου Λειτουργεί κανονικά;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GeoSava

Everything is ok now ....... 

Tί έγινε Σπύρο τα έπαιξε το Cisco;

----------

